# New Cover Art: Blood of Asaheim by Chris Wraight



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is the cover for Chris Wraight's upcoming Space Wolves novel _Blood of Asaheim_.










A nice cover, with a badass looking character though nothing really special about it.


LotN


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Umm well maybe I'm more excited about the book than I am the cover, but this definately gets my juices flowing


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Really liked his 'Battle of the Fang' anyone know what this is about yet?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its about Erik Morkai, the Deathwolf's, Great Company taking back an Ecclesiarchal Shrine World from a Chaos invasion alongside the Sisters of Battle, and the complications that ensue from such mis-matched allies.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Love the cover art, and as it's Chris Wraight doing Space Wolves, I'll be reading this as soon as I can. _Battle of the Fang_ is one of my favourite SMB novels, so we'll see how this turns out. Hopefully it's the start of a new series, and the premise looks interesting. Added to the fact I've never read a book that I disliked by Wraight so far, I can hope that this remains awesome.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I did not like wrath of Iron that much, in my opinion that was his worst yet, but still way better than the average BL book although probably I should say, below average and above the median,


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Battle of the Fang _is one of the very few redeeming features of the SM Battles series, so more SW goodness from Mr. Wraight is definitely a good thing. Any word of a release date?


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

This sounds cool, i wonder when it is set, after the event if 'battle of the fang' or way after, as in current 40k era.

Lord of night where do you get your info from, not doubting the legitamacy of it just wondering where you get your info?


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Usualy, it's William King who cares about SW but I confess Chris Wraight has made an awesome book with Battle of the Fang.

I'm curious about the story, but Space Wolves+Sisters of Battle= must be fuck up.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember a Morkai being mentioned several times in Battle of the Fang. Usually in phrases such as "Morkai's hairy balls" or something to that effect. I wonder if this is the same Morkai. If so, it must be sometime before Battle of the Fang.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just take my f#cking money already!

Seriously.

Chris Wraight + Space Wolves = Me putting aside anything I was (at that time) reading for this and forgetting that I had anything else in the universe worth reading.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

DeathJester921 said:


> I remember a Morkai being mentioned several times in Battle of the Fang. Usually in phrases such as "Morkai's hairy balls" or something to that effect. I wonder if this is the same Morkai. If so, it must be sometime before Battle of the Fang.


I would guess that is a reference to morkai the 2 headed wolf that gaurds the gates to the after life in space wolf lore


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

demon bringer said:


> I would guess that is a reference to morkai the 2 headed wolf that gaurds the gates to the after life in space wolf lore


Hmm. Don't know much about Space Wolf lore, so I didn't know that. Thanks for enlightening me


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Blood of Asaheim (Space Wolves): Amazon.co.uk: Chris Wraight: Books

Looks like another hardback book judging by the price. Seriously, I love 40k but all these £17.99 books means I just don't buy as many books as I used to coz I'm waiting for them to come out in softback...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm fairly interested and really intrigued.  Hopefully some non-40k story-start-of-an-trilogy-kind.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

TheReverend said:


> Blood of Asaheim (Space Wolves): Amazon.co.uk: Chris Wraight: Books
> 
> Looks like another hardback book judging by the price. Seriously, I love 40k but all these £17.99 books means I just don't buy as many books as I used to coz I'm waiting for them to come out in softback...


It's expensive for a novel indeed...
But it's also the politic of BL/GW.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I think it's probably the other way round - Space Wolves pass through the 'gates of morkai' as part of their initiation. Morkai was a huge wolf in fenrisian myth and I think he was supposed to be the fenrisian equivalent of cerberus in greek/roman myth (guardian of the dead, gate keeper) -no codex to hand though.

I think Erik Morkai took his name from the myth.


----------

